# Speedfan Problem



## Obelixpp (28. September 2010)

Hallo erstmal,
ich habe ein Problem und zwar habe ich mir Speedfan installiert um meine Lüfter (CPU, Graka, Gehäuse) steuern zu können so nun meine Frage ist das überhaupt möglich die Gehäuselüfter über Speedfan zu steuern? Es gibt ja wohl neben dem Anschluss für den CPU Kühler noch weitere Anschlüsse wo ich Lüfter anschließen kann wo wären diese dann auf dem Mainboard?

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem System: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Schluss habe ich allerdings jetzt mein wirkliches Problem und zwar das wenn ich Speedfan starte fängt er an Sachen im oberen rechten Fenster aufzuzählen und dann hängt sich einfach mein gesamtes System auf, woran könnte das liegen? Als OS nutze ich W7 64 Bit.


----------



## mattinator (28. September 2010)

Die Info's zu den Lüfteranschlüssen des Mainboards findest Du im Handbuch. Dort steht i.d.R. auch, welche davon gesteuert werden. Das Handbuch gibt es auch als PDF zum Download im Support-Bereich von MSI. Meistens muss man die Lüftersteuerung im BIOS deaktivieren, damit SpeedFan sie übernehmen kann.
Welche Version von SpeedFan hast Du installiert, evtl. gibt es schon eine neuere Version ?
Zur Fehlersuche kannst Du vor dem Start von SpeedFan in der Konfigurationsdatei speedfanparams.cfg über den Eintrag *DebugMode=true* den Debug-Modus aktivieren. Die Datei liegt genau wie das dann nach dem Start erzeugte Log-File debug.nfo unter C:\Users\<mit Deinem Nutzernamen ersetzen>\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files (x86)\SpeedFan. Beide Dateien sind Text-Dateien, die Du z.B. mit Notepad bearbeiten kannst.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (28. September 2010)

CPU würde ich in der Regel vom Bios steuern lassen
Graka: Origlüfter? höchstens über beiliegende software (bei ATI im catalyst control center)
Gehäuse: glaube der sysfan2 ist setuerbar, die 1 nich....
alternative: lüftersteurung

mfg.: DC


----------



## Obelixpp (29. September 2010)

Drunken Corpse schrieb:


> CPU würde ich in der Regel vom Bios steuern lassen
> Graka: Origlüfter? höchstens über beiliegende software (bei ATI im catalyst control center)
> Gehäuse: glaube der sysfan2 ist setuerbar, die 1 nich....
> alternative: lüftersteurung
> ...



Ich habe eine Geforce Karte und in der Steuerung von Nvidia finde ich nichts was dem Steuern des Lüfters ähnlich ist.
Ich habe die neuste Version von Chip heruntergeladen.


----------



## Lexx (29. September 2010)

Obelixpp schrieb:


> wenn ich Speedfan starte fängt er an Sachen im oberen rechten Fenster aufzuzählen und dann hängt sich einfach mein gesamtes System auf, woran könnte das liegen? Als OS nutze ich W7 64 Bit.


nur wenn die lüfterports auch steuerbar sind, kannst du mit speedfan steuern.
bei gigabyte zb. ist es in der regel nur der cpu-lüfter, bei dfi sind es meist alle.

da liest und initilaisiert er die register des isa- und smbusses aus.
und dann braucht er ein paar momente bis die werte angezeigt werden.

weiter gehts dann nur per reset oder steckt nur das speedfan?
lösch mal die config.ini und stell die werte im tool neu ein.
oder tu es mal aus dem autostart raus, vielleicht hackts da beim hochfahren.


----------



## Obelixpp (29. September 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> nur wenn die lüfterports auch steuerbar sind, kannst du mit speedfan steuern.
> bei gigabyte zb. ist es in der regel nur der cpu-lüfter, bei dfi sind es meist alle.
> 
> da liest und initilaisiert er die register des isa- und smbusses aus.
> ...



Ne das gesamte System hängt sich auf, ich werde das mit der config mal ausprobieren.


----------



## mattinator (29. September 2010)

Obelixpp schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Geforce Karte und in der Steuerung von Nvidia finde ich nichts was dem Steuern des Lüfters ähnlich ist.



Versuch mal den MSI Afterburner, wenn eine NVIDIA-Karte sich steuern lässt, dann mit diesem Tool (MSI Afterburner).


----------

